# Pictures of my Shmokey Shmoo, before he went to the foster.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

The most beautiful eyes I've ever seen. You can see he has a ring of green around his pupil. Star has this, too, but not nearly as green as Smokey.









Another picture of Smokey's eyes. Too bad it's slightly blurry...but you can still see the ring of green in his eyes.









I'm ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille.









Just look at that face. Now can you see why I miss him so much? And this was taken about a month after being neutered. You can still see his "tom cat jowls"...









Another shot of his adorable face. This was taken with the flash on; the one above was taken without the flash:









And speaking of Smokey, I will be posting another update on him in "Cat Chat".


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

....oh my the face of gray cuteness.... :luv 

...wonder if he'd like a gray girlfriend with copper eyes and chubby cheeks...?

 Fran


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Schmokey! *_waves hello_* His jowls remind me of our Wanderer and Dusty, both cats came to us as established tomcats. I think his eyes are beautiful, too.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, what a face! Love them he-man jowls!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> He's lovely  , what happened to him :?:


He had to go live with a foster mommy. The original plan was that I was taking with me when I moved out after my ex-husband gave me the money that he was supposed to give me. He didn't want Smokey here for two reasons: Smokey is FIV/FeLV+ and he said three cats in the house was enough. Anyway, I'm still waiting on the money and Smokey is still with the foster mommy...for now. The local rescue, Cats In Need, is the one who found the foster mommy for me, but they're experiencing a high rate of cat returns...meaning that cats they've adopted out are being returned for one reason or another. So that means that I have to get Smokey back. I'm going to get my other kitties vaccinated for FeLV, but not FIV because there are so many strains of it that a vaccine won't cover them all. After that is done, Smokey will be back with me, where he belongs.


----------

